# Certified Pre-Owned or CPO Sigs



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok I'm seeing here and there these factory CPO (Certified Pre-Owned) Sigs out there but for some reason couldn't find a whole lot of talk about CPO's specifically so thought I'd bring it up... Might be a way for me to actually sure enough AFFORD a Sig with some confidence of performance and Sig support.. which is in itself COOL!

So, are they worth it? Any concerns or things to look for? Any favorite CPO dealers (I see Bud's has 'em)? Good CPO Pricing? Other thoughts?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

No one with any experience or input?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have any experience with them but if Sig is giving a good warranty with them how could you go wrong. If I wanted a Sig I would sure check it out. Good luck.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I got a p229 CPO for Christmas, my wife payed $650. Came with two new barrels 40S&W and .357sig, two new mags, new springs, new grips, and factory refinished. It was just like new when I got it. I have shot it twice now and could not be happier with it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice.. so basically that pistol is convertable by a couple part swaps?

Yeah I may have to just save my duckets up for one of these.. after looking and learning up about 50 bazillion different pistols, I can't keep from drooling at these metal-frame Sigs.. Might just have to face the music and shell out for one.. It's a bit more than my original $400-500 budget but oh well.. These CPO's bring what would be an $800 retail pistol down to at least approachable to stay reasonably close to original plan.

Wish I had the cash today.. One of these bad boys would be bought....
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/50975
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/52330


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Personally, I would see absolutely nothing wrong with purchasing one of these pre-owned pistols. I saw a CPO Equinox model at a recent gun show but didn't have the jack then. A P220R for $550! I had the jack several weeks later and got my P220R SAO brand new. I don't see how one could go wrong as these pistols have been back to the factory and important parts have been replaced and a warranty! It beats buying used from an individual for likely the same or better price. When it comes right down to it---you owe it to yourself to get a SIG.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I've grown to dig the Sig. hehe :anim_lol:

Those SAO's.... 

Does that pistol also have a decocker or just safety?

Also I assume if the hammer's down, the pistol won't fire until hammer cocked, correct?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

babs said:


> Yeah I've grown to dig the Sig. hehe :anim_lol:
> 
> Those SAO's....
> 
> ...


No decocker, just the thumb safety. You assume correctly as well, you can lower the hammer on a chambered round very carefully however. The hammer rests about 1/4" away from the pin in this mode and is impossible to push the hammer forward from this rest position. Personally, I carry cocked and locked. I'd like to get a set of Hogue rubber finger groove grips for mine, but they don't make them yet. The thumb safety is the issue there. Guess I'll wait.

















True beauty


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice two-tone!

Understood.. Consider the SAO pretty much a SA "cocked and locked" carry like a 1911 then. 

For a range and home-protection gun then I may opt for the std da/sa then.. The thought of a DA only DAK doesn't appeal to me I don't think, though I've read that Sig's trigger action is pretty good for DA only.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Understood.. Consider the SAO pretty much a SA "cocked and locked" carry like a 1911 then.


Yes. I've had several DA/SA pistols in the past, and there's nothing wrong with that. I could never go for a DAO pistol however. I've also had 1911 models in the past, and I guess im a versatile person. I've been all Glock for several years until my current interest in the SIG pistols. Undecided on future purchases in the handgun department would likely be based on my selection of caliber, but they will definitely be one of the two. I might go for something in the Equinox model, and quite frankly the SIG has now become my standard for the 45acp. Any other caliber selection would be a toss-up for me.


----------



## dubseven (Jan 18, 2008)

I've owned about 6 Sigs, I think the pre-owned idea is great. I'd probably hit it!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah this is looking more and more like my 1st handgun.. I figure it'll be my only one for a good while so might as well save up for a Sig.. The fun will be deciding which one.. I guess if I go .45 it will be one of the 220 variants in da/sa w/ decocker.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, while since I was on this bandwagon, before my 92FS debacle/decision.. Survived thank goodness, so now about a Sig that kept creeping in my brain while I was considering the beretta..

I was checking out a CPO at the range.. $595 for a P226 9mm d/s.. I thought the trigger was awesome and the grip being even better.

1. Is the price outlandish or fairly reasonable for a non-mail-order walk-in starting price?

2. I noticed on dry-firing the hammer popped down (no kidding, really? :anim_lol, but then "bounced" loose at the bottom, rather than slamming onto the pin and staying under tension.... 
I assume this is normal to the Sig action? 

.. only hammer gun I've seen do this.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

babs said:


> Wow, while since I was on this bandwagon, before my 92FS debacle/decision.. Survived thank goodness, so now about a Sig that kept creeping in my brain while I was considering the beretta..
> 
> I was checking out a CPO at the range.. $595 for a P226 9mm d/s.. I thought the trigger was awesome and the grip being even better.
> 
> ...


That is a decent price for a CPO depending on condition. Mine was like new and was $650, and yes that is normal hammer action on a Sig.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Only the CPO grip band gave this pistol away as not being new.. Looked like a new gun (to my untrained eyes). I could find no fault in the finish or condition from a new one. May be high compared to Bud's $500 for the same, but condition might be different. I should add I haven't checked the bore yet and the slide fit is outstanding.

The gun felt very ergonomic.. I was holding the 92FS and this one at the same time and the Sig definitely fit and felt better and smoother, but I haven't had the pleasure of shooting a Sig... I get the impression they do quite well in that regard though and given that I'm an admitted beginner, I could probably live with a Sig, huh. :smt033


----------



## jjcool (Jan 28, 2008)

I too am considering a preowned 229. $550 vs. $800 is quite a difference. According to the Sig CSR I talked to, there is also a difference in the warranty. New comes with a limited lifetime warranty, whereas certified pre owned comes with a one year limited warranty. Just throwing this out there to anyone that this might matter to.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Does the limited lifetime warranty transfer when you buy a used Sig? If it doesn't I would gladly pay for a CPO.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

*Well... It is done! FINALLY!!!*

I got tired of thinking about it... A lonely little CPO P226 9mm std da/sa hiding in their case and I were meant to be together.

I set out on a mission that if it was still there, I'm doing it... It was, and I did.. and it busts 2" groups at 10yds like a champ with cheap range ammo. Box, 2 mags, paperwork and yr wtty. yay!

And the grip, action, trigger, recoil...... sweeeeet!
Oh soooo spanks that 92FS I was considering.. and that was nice gun.

*<reminder to insert pics here when I can> *

I guess I could'a probably done worse for a 1st handgun, huh? :smt033


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats! wish I could find a CPO around here. I have found a used 245 and a used 2340 but no CPOs.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

ander254 said:


> Congrats! wish I could find a CPO around here. I have found a used 245 and a used 2340 but no CPOs.


budsgunshop... ship to your local FFL all day long.

Can ya tell I'm just..... .... giddy :drinkers:

The ammo guy at Wally-world and I have some bi'ness.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

was that 229 the 40 or the 9mm?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

crapolo!! I'm sorry.. I mis-typed.. it was that P226 9mm I mentioned.
mine all mine!

It came down to the 9mm was sitting there.. I knew what to expect with it.. ammo prices as I'm learning to shoot.. So I'm thinking it'll be an ok round for it's purposes. 

Next larger round will be a .45acp probably a 1911 of some flavor.. Oh man, a guy in there had his new Les Baer... whew! dang what a nice 1911. They also had a consignment 9mm 239 SAS (dehorned DAK I think with wood grips and SS slide) .... What a perdy carry gun.. cute!


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

stock up on ammo cause you wont want to put it down. i shot the 40 226 the other day and 100rds felt like nothing, i bet the 9 is smooth as all get out. 

are you in NC cause that flag looks familiar?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah.. Asheville.

Oh yeah no kidding... It's a spectacular shooting pistol.. I blazed through a box like munching on chips with some high-end salsa. (I skipped lunch to buy it.. grrrr stomach growling now) But it's going to be a super-fun shooter.. I can see why you guys warn folks about the compulsion to start a rolling "next-Sig piggy bank" .... hmmmm... GSR? hmmmm

... and 1st impressions.. But even with the 226 I guess being their "full-size service" 9mm offering.. seems like a very compact or carry capable pistol.. slick non-blocky slide, not terribly wide.. efficient use of metal.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Asheville's a beautiful town. I was just up there this past fall fo a wedding. Im from the Statesville area but live in SC now.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

born and raised here.. It's changed a lot since then for sure.. one or two more dread-locks here and there, but cool little town. Moved away long enough to grow to appreciate it a bit more than I did growing up.

How a person could hop in their caddy down in Florida, drive 11 hours or more up here to look at freakin' fruit-looped colored leaves I'll never for the life of me understand though.. I guess if I lived in West Palm or Miami, I'd probably get it.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

BABS, earlier you asked about changing caliber with only changing a few parts. The .357 sig is a necked down .40 S&W. You only have to change the barrel from 40 to 357 and you use the same magazines. Assuming that someone makes a aftermarket barrel for the gun you want to convert. I would like to find a 357sig barrel for my Glock 27, but I haven't looked to see if there is one out there.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Doubt I could do any swappages with this 9mm gun though, but that's pretty cool that some Sigs can do this.

Question.... Hoppes 9 ok on these guns? I recent just got a bottle.. As well as plain old Rem-oil.


----------



## tru (Mar 14, 2008)

i was at bass pro in vegas and they had 2 p226 for $529 each could find a flaw on them


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

That ain't bad.. I didn't do that well, but the extra service of supporting your local smith.. I see the value in it now.. before I even had the gun rung up, Jeff took it into the range and rest-fired it, and while I'm doing my paperwork, he's got it awaiting Sig sights get me sighted in to be dead on... I totally didn't expect that. Bravo! ..oh, and a range membership..


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I shot a 229r today. That is one sweet little pistol. I kept all 50 inside the 9 ring with 25 at 7yrds and 25 at 14 yrds. It was a lot easier to shoot than the 226 40sw. I even pulled a few double taps. The only thing I didnt like were the sights. I think that it was because the front sight was pretty much worn out.


----------



## jjcool (Jan 28, 2008)

ander254 said:


> Does the limited lifetime warranty transfer when you buy a used Sig? If it doesn't I would gladly pay for a CPO.


According to the csr I spoke to at Sig, it does NOT transfer. THe only way to get the sig Limited Lifetime Warranty is to buy new. All the CPO's and the Mosquitos carry a one year warranty.


----------



## dennq (Mar 15, 2008)

I just picked up a pre-owned 226 in .40 cal. Put 100 rounds threw it so far and have had trouble feeding factory Winchester ammo. Jammed 3x on me.

Today I went to the pistol club and the slide jammed open on me a couple of times. The third time it jammed on me I could not get it un-jammed and left the gun there totally bummed out. 

I am not very happy at all.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dennq said:


> I just picked up a pre-owned 226 in .40 cal. Put 100 rounds threw it so far and have had trouble feeding factory Winchester ammo. Jammed 3x on me.
> 
> Today I went to the pistol club and the slide jammed open on me a couple of times. The third time it jammed on me I could not get it un-jammed and left the gun there totally bummed out.
> 
> I am not very happy at all.


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I don't own nor have I shot one of these, but from what I've seen and heard these are great guns. I'm interested to hear what the diagnosis is for the problem you're having. Keep us upated and good luck with it. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah sorry you're having troubles.. I for one will be interested in how that turns out.. Hopefully something simple once diagnosed. 1st I've heard of a slide jamming open. Very odd. Makes me think (I'm a newb so what I think totally doesn't matter :mrgreen but it's either something with the slide release, or the rails possibly.. Or some kind of obstruction or weird misalignment in those areas. 

Nice thing is, you have at least some warranty... I'll be interested to see how Sig takes care of you.. The risk of the CPO's is undoubtedly a lot of variance in usage.. Some spent the majority of their time in holster, while others may have seen some use in who knows what kind of environment. I'm hoping yours turns out to be something simple.

One of the reasons I was all for paying a little more for the CPO that I was actually laying eyes on and inspecting.. Other than a little holster wear, it was in tip-top shape. ... 

Had to go get my D. license swapped to correct address and Monday going for the purchase permit... Another law-abiding gun-owner jumping through hoops and waiting around just to be able to remove the stupid thing from the shop. Folks.. It's time to take the power back from the state. PERIOD. :smt1099


----------



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

tru said:


> i was at bass pro in vegas and they had 2 p226 for $529 each could find a flaw on them


I got the same deal at bass pro in Indiana, it's a two tone 40cal. It's hard to tell from new, put about 400 rounds through it & no problems. Price was the main reason I bought used. But my other reason was that I intended to shoot the gun alot. If it was going to be more of a show piece I would have went new.


----------



## dennq (Mar 15, 2008)

I got my gun back today and it turns out the slide release was not adjusted properly, locking it open. All is good now...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dennq said:


> I got my gun back today and it turns out the slide release was not adjusted properly, locking it open. All is good now...


Glad to hear it was something so simple  Just keep us updated as you put some rounds through it.

-Jeff-


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up my CPO P229 DAO a while back, and have been extremely pleased so far!


----------

